# Passarounds/Shipping....



## Zwiefel

I recently started a personal passaround program with my less dear knives so I can share these experiences with my friends who enjoy cooking, but really only know about stamped (a la Victorinox) and German blades.

I was astonished at the shipping charges on the first round that I sent out. More than what I paid for the [email protected] knives!

What services/strategies do you all use to manage costs?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Are you talking about shipping only in the US?


----------



## The Edge

I've only shipped USPS priority, and I think the most I paid for tracking and insured was $16. I'm sure others have more experience shipping through other carriers.


----------



## Zwiefel

Cutty Sharp said:


> Are you talking about shipping only in the US?



Yes. 



The Edge said:


> I've only shipped USPS priority, and I think the most I paid for tracking and insured was $16. I'm sure others have more experience shipping through other carriers.



I looked at the priority boxes, but I didn't find one that seemed to have sensible dimensions. Which box/es did you use? for what length of knife/knives?


----------



## JBroida

small tube... 5x5x25


----------



## Zwiefel

JBroida said:


> small tube... 5x5x25



SNAP! that's exactly the thing. now....where to find some in stock so I can steal a stack....

Arigatougozaimashita Jon-san!


----------



## Eamon Burke

I regularly use a local shipping center, Hometown Postal Connection. They can ship via any method, save the addresses of people I've shipped to, and ordered custom boxes to keep my shipping cost down. I also like talking to them.

It pays to buy local!


----------



## Zwiefel

BurkeCutlery said:


> I regularly use a local shipping center, Hometown Postal Connection. They can ship via any method, save the addresses of people I've shipped to, and ordered custom boxes to keep my shipping cost down. I also like talking to them.
> 
> It pays to buy local!



Interesting idea...we have a local shop like this, but that's actually where I went and they were a LOT more expensive than the base USPS/FedEx/UPS rates. I didn't ask them for help with the packaging though...maybe that would make a difference...I'm a little nervous about walking in with a knife in plain view though


----------



## sachem allison

I usually build my own boxes, unless I am doing someone else's pass around, then I go with a 3 x 18 tube from staples or you could just have the square or triangle tubes sent free to your address from the post office website:https://store.usps.com/store/browse...oductId=P_O_1098S&categoryId=subcatMSS_B_Free


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Zwiefel said:


> SNAP! that's exactly the thing. now....where to find some in stock so I can steal a stack....



Go to the USPS website (www.usps.com) and create an account. It doesn't cost a thing. You now can order Priority Mail shipping materials that will be delivered to your door, without charge, including the small mailing tubes.

USPS also has an application to print a shipping label (you pay with a credit card or PayPal) that will save you a trivial amount, but will let you get the package ready so all you have to do is drop it off at the post office - no waiting in line, at least at the branch I use. You can use plain paper in your printer, or if you want to go "upscale", get some Avery 5165 letter size labels and print right on those.

Rick


----------



## Zwiefel

Son/Rick...thanks! That's exactly what I needed for step 2.

You are scholars, gentlemen, raconteurs, and auto-didacts.


----------

